# Yellow River 6-29, little closer....



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well this was my 4th ever, yes 4th, freshwater trip looking for bass. No idea how to fish any particular area so the last 3 trips have been skunks. Today i got a little closer and actually brought some fish home! first 4 hours, zilch, worked worms, spinner bait, and a rattle trap down the banks of a little off-chute for a long time. found one little cove on the main channel that looked promising and started throwing a tiny little crankbait I had bought. Right off the bat i caught a smallish bluegill. little while later i caught the biggest bream I have ever caught with the same baby crankbait. little bit later I caught a pickerel on a rattletrap and was stoked that I had finally caught my first bass, but nope. cooler'd the pickerel and called it quits. Just got done eating my catch and pickerel is freakin tasty! I think i "might" have actually seen a bass this time though.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal, glad you got some fishies!!! Them pike have white meat but a lot of bone!!!!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

SURE lmk next time you go freshwater im dieing to go


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

That's is a nice bluegill


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

That jackfish is the best eating fish in the river to me, have to gash him right though so all the bones fry out but man, can't beat it fried up with a piece of white bread, onion and ketchup.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Clean n cook jacks just like suckers.mmmmmmm nice little mix bag


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

I've never ate jacks before. I use to catch them all fishing the creeks in mobile. Is there a special way to clean them to get all the bones out?


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Scale him on both sides, filet it out, now take your filet and make small gashes meat side up all the way to the skin making sure not to cut through the skin, gashes should be a 1/4 inch apart, that's probably too far, do that for the whole filet, then when you fry it now, all those small bones will fry out to where you can eat it.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i just fried the fillets and spit the bones out


----------

